# Need Master's opinion



## jakeevan (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a house that I had someone I trusted do the exterior electric panel on.  Now I'm getting feedback from a contractor that it may be all wrong and I will have problems when I go to hook up the utilites.  Can someone take a look at this and tell me what your thoughts are?

Main power feeds from 320 box on garage to 225 box on the house.  

See link for load calculations, drawing and pictures.  4500 sq. ft house. 

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AmEpM-WOk9FDgZgMFNzR4ivH-n6QOg

Any input is helpful.  Thanks


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2018)

Welcome!!!


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm cooking dinner now but will do my best to respond in the morning.
I see many issues and have many questions but nothing I can see your utility provider having an issue with other than where is the GEC connection to the rod?


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2018)

Is the house within the city limits of a city???


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2018)

What did the contractor say was wrong??


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 24, 2018)

cda said:


> What did the contractor say was wrong??


Stay tuned


----------



## north star (Jul 24, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

Has this installation been inspected by a competent
electrical inspector ?.....Can you get a competent,
very well experienced, Master's Electrician \  electrical
contractor to now inspect ?

*@ ~ @*


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 25, 2018)

Looks like the feeder conduit isn't deep enough. 300.5
Is the garage detached? Grounding electrode system at house? 250.32
Only 1 ground rod? 250.53(A)(2)
The load calc is confusing at best. Where are range, water heater, dryer? Gas? If the calc is correct, why a 225A main for a 263A load?


----------



## jakeevan (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey all!  Thanks so much for the response.  So the master is very "hands off" on this job, but of course his name is on it.  The load calculations were derived from this list:

There are 7 main breakers/lines coming out of the main house.   

2 are for the heat pumps, both are 50 amps interior units and 30 amp exterior units.
2 are 40 gallon electric water heaters
1 is a 220 v stove
1 is the interior panel upstairs
1 is for the dryer


So yeah, first problem is that we may not have the correct wire to handle the load.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 25, 2018)

Load calc is wrong, I get 144A.


----------



## jakeevan (Jul 26, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> Load calc is wrong, I get 144A.


can you share how you got there?


----------

